# golf ball belly!



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

As far as I was aware my mother and daughter companions hadn't been near males since I got them a month ago, apart from the escapee fudge but I figured there was no way he could have gotten into their cage until I saw the big golf ball bellies they have, now I wasn't planning on breeding either because well dotty had been given to me because she had to many litters and was coming to retire in a nice home with her eldest daughter who is now 16 weeks old and up for sale, I have now got them in with my first ever mouse silver and her daughters but they are huge with golf ball like bellies! I believe they are due any day now and despite the surprise this morning I'm really excited! I'll post pictures soon


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

The pregnant ladies


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

wow they look very pregnant  good luck with the litters  what colour was the wayward dad?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> wow they look very pregnant  good luck with the litters  what colour was the wayward dad?


He's argente I think. He's the only mouse that's managed to escape his cage haha!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Will be interesting to see the babies


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm quite curious to be honest, iv noticed today that dotty is showing signs of going into labour! Can't wait to see what we end up with!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well both girls had their litters, splash had loads of still born and one that had no front legs, she ate the one with no legs but ignored the 6 still born and dotty had 20 I'm guessing because I didn't really want to disturb the nest I was just guessing from the amounts of times she ran from one nest box to the other with different babies! What a great valentines day for us!  shame about splashes litter but she can help dotty until she goes to her new home this weekend. Really hadnt planned this abundance of new babies but it's always a lovely surprise when you discover large goofball bellies. Hopefully splash will have better luck next time in her new home as her first litter didn't quite work out for her!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I think Dad is actually a recessive yellow just going by how vibrant his coat is but perhaps he has a dark undercoat I can't see. The argente I see is normally much more dull and sandy in my area at least.  That's great that there are two mothers for so many! Hopefully there aren't actually that many!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dotty was pretty big. It wouldn't surprise me if there were that many! I thought it was quite funny that they both went into labour at the same time in different nest boxes in the same cage on valentines day of all days! I was hoping that splash would have had some pinkies in the end up but I guess it wasn't meant to be for her this time round! She might have better luck in her new home when she goes to it!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Seafolly said:


> Congratulations! I think Dad is actually a recessive yellow just going by how vibrant his coat is but perhaps he has a dark undercoat I can't see. The argente I see is normally much more dull and sandy in my area at least.  That's great that there are two mothers for so many! Hopefully there aren't actually that many!


Fudge has a dark undercoat, I asked the vet we go to about what colour he was and she got her book out! I like to get them all check ups to ensure they are all healthy


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So here they are! 18 little pinkies! I did not disturb the neat it was left unattended during feeding time


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

!!!

Thank goodness you have two does to raise them.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Much cuteness


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha yeah the two does will probably have more success together than one on her own!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

very cute pinkies


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok there is now 10 pinkies! Went to put food in at feeding time and there is dotty eating one, I did a quick glance head count, think she may be a baby muncher, splash was defending the pinkies as best she could


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not really surprised.  This is one of the reasons most breeders cull - if there are too many babies (like above 8) the mother gets overwhelmed and, well, eats them alive. I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I was expecting it to be honest. it's part of nature so not much can be done except let nature run its course, I would have stepped in and removed one female and half of them if I had really thought about it but then again that would have been disturbing a rather cranky mother mouse that doesn't like being handled in the first place. Splash is such a good wee mouse and prefers people to other mice so I'm sure she wouldn't have minded but unfortunately I didn't use my brain


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, will cross everything she does fine with the rest xxx


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks  can't wait until 9th march now haha!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

I know me too lol x


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah adding to it is that it's my birthday on the 9th


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok I went and had a good look at the pinkies now that they are around 5 days old, looks like iv got 5 girls 4 boys and one I'm undecided about, lets hope I can tell better once they fur up! It was the smallest pinky that I couldn't really tell with, so here's hoping that I can figure it out next week haha


----------

